# thread color to pms color equivalent?



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

A customer gave me a logo to print along with a list of thread colors but I don't know how to translate thread color to a pms color. I could use a color picker but I don't know if the jpeg colors are accurate.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Rick, do you know what brand of thread it is? Madeira has a conversion chart on their swatches. We can probably find a conversion chart if we know the brand.


----------



## ecampbell (Jul 14, 2010)

I've used a chart matcher at Planet Embroidery before. I don't know if I'd vouch entirely for it, but has been mostly ok for the major brands of thread we use. Charts online provided by the manufacturer would likely be better.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

wormil said:


> A customer gave me a logo to print along with a list of thread colors but I don't know how to translate thread color to a pms color. I could use a color picker but I don't know if the jpeg colors are accurate.


What brand of thread are you using?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know the brand of thread. I'll have to guess and see if they approve it.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

RA has PMS colors listed in the Thread Chart along side the thread number, as do a few other manufacturers.
I contacted my Isacord supplier and they sent me a PMS chart for their thread chart.

You could do it by eye as well. Buy a Pantone Formula Guide and use that with your thread chart to find a match or close match to the colors required in your design.

For example, PMS200 (a red) place next to thread chart and find a thread that is close to the PMS chip in the Pantone chart. When you find it, you then order it for the job. Do this with each color until you have them all matched.

Also, not all PMS colors will have a thread equivalent. In this case you will need the customer to guide you as to what color to use as a substitute, this may be a shade or two lighter or darker.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

Buy a PMS color card and match the color with the thread you have. You can go broke trying to please the picky customers. I carry 80 colors of thread, if a customer wants a color I don't stock, I charge them for the thread.


----------



## Goldstar (Aug 3, 2010)

I seam to remember there being a thread to PMS converter on www.embroidery.com don't know if it is still there though.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

holcomb said:


> Buy a PMS color card and match the color with the thread you have. You can go broke trying to please the picky customers. I carry 80 colors of thread, if a customer wants a color I don't stock, I charge them for the thread.


As do I. I wasn't suggesting you do this with every customer. But if they provide PMS colors, I will try and match as close as I can.

Many businesses have spent a lot of money with graphic artists to design a logo for them. So they end up very picky about colors when it comes to reproducing it. 

We get quite a few that provide a style guide.
This is a document that details all the fonts used in their business (website, logo, letterhead etc), colors used (logo, decor etc).
They also contain info on how the logo can be used, what backgrounds to use it on or not. How to reproduce it in print, full color or mono.
Some are only a few pages while others are upto 50 pages.

They also tend to be larger orders, so buying the thread in for them is not an expense, it is covered in the price.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

wormil said:


> A customer gave me a logo to print along with a list of thread colors but I don't know how to translate thread color to a pms color. I could use a color picker but I don't know if the jpeg colors are accurate.


Sorry, I just re read your post.

You need to match ink to thread. Is that right?
If so, you will need to know what brand of thread has been used (the numbers you have been given)

From there, you can then start the matching process.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

OK, I had a few minutes to kill and had a look at my thread charts.
The brand that has colors matching the numbers in your image is FuFu.

Check here for PMS conversion.
PANTONE MATCHINE SYSTEM Cross-Reference


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Steve, that is fantastic.


----------

